# FINDING COAT OF A PUPPY



## bhanu (Apr 26, 2008)

How can we know wether the puppy is a double coat one or single when it is one month old.i have a gsd now of 7 months old.his father was a double coat and mother was single.so he got his mother features.he didnt get long coat.i am taking a new puppy now.how to find out?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Can you define what you mean by "double" and "single" coat?

GSDs are a double coated dog. Meaning they have an outer coat of coarse guard hairs, and a wooly undercoat. During summer, the undercoat is often very sparse on some dogs. So I don't know what you mean by "father was a double coat and mother was single".


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

thank you I thought I was going crazy when I read the thread


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Good question Chris.

What came to MY mind reading the first post is that the sire has an undercoat and the dam was a long coat. (Without an undercoat.)
Of course I guess it could also be the the dam has a super "slick" coat (Mole coat.) with no noticeable undercoat.


----------



## bhanu (Apr 26, 2008)

ok i dont know about them very deep.but according to u how can i find out whether it cud get wooly undercoat or not?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

The vast majority of GSDs have an undercoat. Chances are the pup will. What does the dams coat look like that makes you say she is single coated? Are either or both of these dogs long coats?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

bhanu, just go back for a visit with the breeder. They can tell you right away.

You have any pictures to post of sire/dam and puppy?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How is your pup doing with his biting? I hope things are better!


----------

